# Driver says Uber targeted his profile after he critiqued David Plouffe



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.sfexaminer.com/driver-sa...file-after-he-critiqued-high-level-executive/*

This is SlowBoat's thread about the Driver confronting David Plouffe
*
Uber driver confronts Uber bigwig
*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The same happened to this Seattle Driver:

*Did Uber Shut a Seattle Driver Out of Its System Because He Spoke In Favor of Unionizing?*
*http://www.thestranger.com/blogs/sl...ystem-because-he-spoke-in-favor-of-unionizing*


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Disgusting, I really do hate this company.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

After his experience with what he believes is retaliation from Uber, he still wants to drive for them. “Yeah I’m going to keep driving, absolutely,” he said.

Stupid idiot. If you are subservient to an inherently evil entity; either embrace the evil or keep your damn mouth shut. 

No wonder nobody respects uber drivers. I thought only dogs took a beating and always came back to the hand that feeds them.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

At how many companies can you publicly insult the executives without retaliation? Try that at a real job.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> At how many companies can you publicly insult the executives without retaliation? Try that at a real job.


Eric Barajas didn't insult Plouffe, he questioned Plouffe's assertions.
Driving for Uber IS A REAL JOB for Eric.
And the Drivers are independent contractors, not Employees, right?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

He can't pay his electric bill but he has multiple vehicles? And they make it sound like more than 2 cars. Sure they could be cheap cars but why would you need more than 1?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This guy shows up to a photo shoot with the SF Examiner in a hoodie and needing a shave?
Looked like the UPnets stereotype cabbie. 
Tsk tsk.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Driver Eric Barajas was invited as a guest to the #NextEconomy Conference by Lauren Smiley.

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665701412257427456*









This is the video of Eric Barajas speaking up, and Uber's retaliation:


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

At every company, management sets the tone and the attitude for the whole company. It forms the company's personality, demeanor, level of paranoia, generosity etc. Uber staffs upper management with Ayn Rand worshipping mental teenagers, so the character of the company will reflect that. Intolerant to the extreme, unable to avoid retaliatory overreaction, distrustful to the point of unprompted aggression.


----------



## nowiwannabeyourdog (Nov 15, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> At how many companies can you publicly insult the executives without retaliation? Try that at a real job.


Is it considered an insult when someone speaks the truth ? Only someone with something to hide would consider the truth to be an insult.


----------

